# XAMPP sendmail mit Googlemail



## Martys (25. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche über den lokal installierten XAMPP mittels mail() eine E-Mail zu verschicken. Dazu möchte ich einen bestehenden Account von Googlemail verwenden.

Nach Anpassen der php.ini und sendmail.ini kommt leider immer noch folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
** Connecting to smtp.googlemail.com:25
** Connected.
...
...
>> MAIL FROM: <meineemail@googlemail.com><EOL>
<< 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. b9sm320407mug.0<EOL>
...
...
```

Daraus entnehme ich, dass ich erst STARTTLS aktivieren muss, leider habe ich nur keine Idee wie? Nach Recherche im Netz und unzähligen Threads über Postfix finde ich leider keinen Befehl, wie ich STARTTLS in der php.ini oder sendmail.ini aktiviere.
Ist dies so überhaupt möglich?

Danke schon mal für Tipps und Hinweise.

Gruß,
Martys


----------

